# psst! hey Prosephone...



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

*WWE Raw Smackdown virus seen in Chi's...*

I've heard rumors about strange goings ons in the Chi puppy world, here are what the symptoms look like:


















the Chi puppy patrol released a statement today, here it is in part:
if these symptoms are seen PLEASE grab your camera and document immediately! We believe that this might be related to the WWE Raw puppy smackdown virus! More details will be released as they become available...

LOL:foxes251: feeling a little nutty this morn!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL your soo funny  great pics


----------



## Beadbimbo (Oct 5, 2007)

Lol! Too cute!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

You're too funny. This is hilarious.


----------



## melonypersians (Jan 3, 2008)

that is hilaroius. lol


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

My little demon wants to play too!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

AHA!! another sighting near Chicago! hollysmommy please capture and isolate (in pics), we must study these incidents! The virus appears to be spreading!
Oh my, it could be widespread SMACKDOWN!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

Note from Chi puppy central...
as the virus progresses there seems to be a strange GREEN cast to the eyes as seen in puppies #2 & #3..there may be hope for puppy #1...will keep you updated...also DO NOT attempt to intervene, toes and fingers could be in SERIOUS danger!!!


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

It has spread all the way to FLORIDA!!! I did not catch a picture but I did get a video clip of Chopper and his wrestling moves. Watch as he has the strength to pin down this 60 pound boxer with just his 3.5 pound self!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

**latest update**

This just in...at last report the WWE Raw smackdown virus has spread to (gulp!) Florida!!
more details of this insideous virus are trickling in... another symptom seems to be the uncontrolled urge to use moves seen only by Chi puppy patrol in advanced cases- it's reported today that the :bootyshake: butt in the face move was used on an unsuspecting Boxer!! This could mean cross contamination! wrestlers to Boxers-what next!!:shock: 
Chi puppy central asks that ALL cases be documented for further study...please be aware also...adult Chis are NOT immune!!!
So far it appears that only Chi pups in the U.S. are affected but we are monitoring our affiliates in other countries...
Remember DO NOT intervene- keep your camera handy to document these incidents for further study...
We at Chi puppy patrol thank you and request that you as concerned CP's (Chi-Parents) keep the pics coming...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

lmao, you are just way too funny lol.. so cool

are either of these symptoms??









pounding the cat...











I hope it hasnt spread to the uk lol


----------



## Becca_n_Mika (Jan 24, 2008)

*Ha Ha Ha Ha*

LOL u r so funni !!!!!!!
I'll keep a close eye on my pup :salute:


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

**Latest Report!!***
For immediate broadcast...this just in...reports out of the UK suggest that the Smackdown virus has jumped the pond! CPP-(Chi Puppy Patrol-note PP pad in pic) is reporting that a Chi puppy in the UK is showing symptoms!...
as reported in the last update there was possible cross contamination to a Boxer...please note the classic boxer stance in top pic, there is also the greenish eye shine-BOTH classic symptoms!! :nshocked1: 

***hold the presses!!***
we are getting updated information...
a new symptom has emerged...the aforementioned puppy is exibiting a strange behavior...almost a ...":foxes_207: yea I da puppy-I smacked your butt:headbang: " type stance!! 
Chi Puppy Patrol reports that one of our affiliates in the UK stated "I'll keep a close eye on my pup" 

PLEASE REMEMBER- your only protection is your camera...
stay tuned to your Chihuahua People network for the latest updates...


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

lol, such a fun thread!


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Unfortunately, it is spreading. I'm not sure there is anything we can do. Trixie and Sasha with a bad case of it:


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

*oh where will it end...*reports coming in to Chi Puppy Central...
Tucson,Arizona...2:22 CST...for immediate broadcast...2 adult Chi's are showing effects of the dreaded WWE Smackdown virus...please note the green eyeshine progressing to red...the classic wrestler moves and holds...

Chi Puppy Central reports that at the present time there is no cure for this insideous virus...at best we can only hope that concerned CP's will keep their cameras handy to capture and isolate this indiscriminent stalker of innocent Chi's!!!:nscared:

Be assured that Chi Puppy Patrol and Chi Puppy Central are on the job...
more de-tales as they emerge!


----------



## kellie (Jan 22, 2008)

LOL this thread gave me such a good needed laugh!!


----------



## Prosephone (Oct 2, 2005)

Haha this is great!!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

LOL-thanks
I know that the elections are very important but I just got a lil tired of hearing them blab then I see over and over about how the cows are treated in the slaughterhouses so thought I'd have a lil fun

* maybe everyone will keep this thread going, it's got some great shots-LOL


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

this is the most hilarous thread for ages 
thanks wahmom it has cheered me up tonite


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Those are Hilarious!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

reports continue to filter in from around the globe...
at last report there seems to be a small outbreak in Texas...
as of this broadcast we're not sure if this is a documented case of WWE Raw Puppy Smackdown or something else...








but rest assured that your trusty Chi Puppy Central and Chi Puppy Patrol are out on the front lines and will provide concerned CP's with the most up to date information available...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

chico's symptoms are worsening.
We had my nephew stay over last night, as we do once a week to help his mom out, and chico took over his wwf ring and just sat in it for ages


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

memo from Chi Puppy Central:
a small victory has been won in this momentous battle!!
in addition to capturing and isolating these heartbreaking cases of WWE Raw Smackdown Puppy virus with your camera- there seems to be another way to contain these cases... there are 2 needed items...1 small human (male)and 1 small containment ring-square works best. 
Place the ring in the floor and turn loose the small human, any affected Chi's will immediately go to the ring. As added protection please keep cameras handy. 
The tide may be slowly turning but concerned CP's need to STAY VIGILANT...more details will be forthcoming...please stay tuned!


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

Uh oh...should I be concerned?? lol


----------



## Angela (Feb 11, 2008)

sorry for the duplicate picture. This one was supposed to be second:


----------



## Milo 07 (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got some smack-down going on at my house this morning too! We have a visitor for the weekend, a Boston named Gus...The referees had to step in the odd time! 
Hope this comes through ok


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

for immediate broadcast...Chi Puppy Patrol....
just when we think that the WWE RSPV is under some sort of control...here come reports from Tennessee! We here at CCP have been on duty so long that we're seeing double...but we're soldiering on! yes,yes we believe this to be a definite case...further study needed tho...
a second case has been reported also...not sure what part of the globe this is from...perhaps one of our roving reporters from Chi Puppy Central can get back to us with these details...one thing we DO know- this is one tough virus!!!
Please remain vigilant...keep those cameras close by...we will keep up with the latest updates...


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

How embarrasing! I am at work in a quiet place and I could not contain my laughing out loud! lol everyone is looking at me. This is SO hillarious.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

**UPDATED INFORMATION!**
Chi Puppy Central...
this information just in...possible Chi-human cross contamination!...
latest report from Oregon...Chi Puppy Central reports that a human may have been contaminated by WWE RSPV resulting in uncontrolled fits of giggles in the workplace!...oh the agony!!
Please be aware that that there IS NO cure at this time...your only hope is to return to this thread on a regular basis and receive regular doses of Chi Puppy pic serum...ignoring these warnings may result in SEVERE withdrawls
We here at Chi Puppy Central/Chi Puppy Patrol feel your pain and will keep searching for a cure...


----------



## Becca_n_Mika (Jan 24, 2008)

*Oh No!! Has Mika Caught The Virus???*

This was taken recently of my baby Mika, is there any hope for him?


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

We interupt your regularly scheduled viewing to bring this breaking news...we are receiving reports in from the UK...a Chi puppy is showing light symptoms at this time...as of this broadcast there is no eyeshine, but definite wrestler moves-note the teeth and smackdown talk coming out of this poor babies mouth!...another victim of the dreaded WWE RAW SMACKDOWN VIRUS!!!
Chi Puppy Central/Chi Puppy Patrol has this public service reminder for all concerned CP's...please PLEASE keep those cameras handy...if any symptoms are noted, capture and isolate said symptoms immediately and post here...our experts are working frantically to develope a cure...more details as they become available...Thank You...


----------



## Becca_n_Mika (Jan 24, 2008)

I soo luv this thread it makes me laff every time i look through xxxxxxxxxxx
Keep up the ace work Wahmom xxxx


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

:thumbleft:


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

The virus has spread to Illinois and infected Bella and Lina yesterday after we brought Lina home. What can we do to save them?


----------



## Kobe's Momma (Feb 16, 2008)

It started with a warning...









Then he started to get feisty...









And then it had gone to far! He couldn't be stopped! Destroying everything in his path..even his own paws!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

**BZZZT BZZT BZZT!!!**
This is NOT a test...We repeat- this is not a test...
Chi Puppy Central has not 1 but 2 new cases of the dreaded WWE RAW SMACKDOWN PUPPY VIRUS!!!
Chi's in Illinois & Oregon are affected... Chi Puppy Patrol was deployed to these locations and have filed this report...
The Illinois case is hard hitting since these 2 new Chi sisters haven't even gotten passed the sniff wag play-bow stage yet!
CPP also reports to us here at home base these particularly heartbreaking words...this poor Chi baby was hallucinating and believed that he had pinned his sibling- note the classic "chew little bro. or sisters feet!" and that ever classic eyeshine...OH WOE!!!!!

We repeat this public service announcement...
There is no cure, for your own safety,please keep your cameras within reach- just when it's least expected YOUR Chi could be smacked down!!!
**We now return you to your local Chi viewing**


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

what the treatment for this condition? it's spreading so easily!!!!!


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

A question has come to the attention of Chi Puppy central from a concerned CP(Chi Parent)...

what the treatment for this condition?
at this time the only treatment known is to practice safety first- keep those fingers and toes safe!! 
second- capture and isolate with your camera
third- return often for boosters of the WWE RAW SMACKDOWN Virus pics
this is unconfirmed at this time- but receiving plenty of the affected Chi's kisses seems to help in most cases... 
we at Chi Puppy Central/Chi Puppy Patrol sincerely hope that this information is of some small comfort and help...


----------

